# General > Motoring >  corsa

## EmmmaBain

*2002 Black Corsa*
£800  Viewed in Castletown
For Sale: 2002 Black Corsa 1.2 in good condition, pics to follow on request. Good car for first car or a run around. Can be viewed in Castletown.
£800 o.n.o
Has had new battery, new exhaust, 2 new tyres, new water pump, oil pressure switch and and oil & filter change done recently.
106,000 miles on the clock.

----------


## EmmmaBain

NOW reduced to £700 o.n.o this car still has M.O.T. on it. The car is in very good condition,and has never let us down- upgrade forces sale.The price is negotiable. Tel 01847 821 692 to view.

----------


## EmmmaBain

open to sensible offers

----------


## EmmmaBain

now sold !

----------

